# I Dropped My Baby!!



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I was giving Sonic his daily foot bath and as I was picking him up out of the water he decided to squirm and I dropped him into the tub. I took him out and checked him. Don't see any bruises. I dried him off and set him on my bed to explore a bit. He is acting more huffy towards me now. I think I've scared him. I'm such a terrible, horrible person!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

It's not like you were sitting there and planning to drop him! It was an accident, don't beat yourself up. How far did he fall? What side did he land on, tummy or back?


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

I am so sorry!!! Is he moving about ok? I accidentally leaned on my hedgie on the sofa during movie time last year, and she was mad at me for a couple hours, but then got over it with a mealworm!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

YourSoJelly said:


> It's not like you were sitting there and planning to drop him! It was an accident, don't beat yourself up. How far did he fall? What side did he land on, tummy or back?


He fell about a foot and landed on his side.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

verucacherry said:


> I am so sorry!!! Is he moving about ok? I accidentally leaned on my hedgie on the sofa during movie time last year, and she was mad at me for a couple hours, but then got over it with a mealworm!


Yeh he's moving around, doesn't want to stay still.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't blame yourself - like already said, you didn't mean to, and it's something that just happens! However, with how he landed, keep an eye on him for the next day or two. Look for any changes in habits, or any changes in colors of poop or pee. Landing on his side would make internal damage more likely, but that does NOT mean definite - I don't want to panic you! Just keep an eye out. Hopefully his quills helped cushion a bit and he's okay.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> Don't blame yourself - like already said, you didn't mean to, and it's something that just happens! However, with how he landed, keep an eye on him for the next day or two. Look for any changes in habits, or any changes in colors of poop or pee. Landing on his side would make internal damage more likely, but that does NOT mean definite - I don't want to panic you! Just keep an eye out. Hopefully his quills helped cushion a bit and he's okay.


I will keep watch on him. I hope his quills helped too, he did kinda ball up.


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> I was giving Sonic his daily foot bath and as I was picking him up out of the water he decided to squirm and I dropped him into the tub. I took him out and checked him. Don't see any bruises. I dried him off and set him on my bed to explore a bit. He is acting more huffy towards me now. I think I've scared him. I'm such a terrible, horrible person!


Thats okay, you're not horrible. Now, I am horrible, and should not be allowed to have pets, layla squirmed away from me when clipping her nails after a foot bath once and fell down inbetween our washer and dryer! I felt horrible but luckily the space was small enough to DRAMATICALLY slow down her fall, but not tight enough to "squeeze" her, or crush her. Also, thank the lord, a beach towel happened toher at the bottom on the floor, so she "gracefully, slowly glided" down to a soft landing :lol: i checked for bruises or injuries but could find nothing.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I very glad that she's ok. I could only imagine how you felt as she slowly went down.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Ok everyone Sonic seems to be doing fine. The night that I dropped him he had a little bit of green poop but now it's normal. He ran on his wheel, ate, and drank normally. Every time I set him on my bed he runs around like the little adventurer he is. I'm still going to watch him for 5 more days to see if anything changes.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad he seems to be alright!  No harm in being cautious, but it does sound like he probably came through with no problems. Glad there was no harm done.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> Glad he seems to be alright!  No harm in being cautious, but it does sound like he probably came through with no problems. Glad there was no harm done.


Yeah I've been worried so much that I stayed up til 5:00Am the past couple of days but I'm glad everything is alright.


----------

